# Beretta 92SB Compact M Type



## LAguy (Jun 13, 2019)

I have this Beretta 92SB Compact M Type, single stack. It is absolutely new, unfired, in the original box, even still has a tag. I don’t see any for sale anywhere, appears to be a very rare firearm. I have no use for it and wondering what it could be worth now. Anyone has an idea? Thanks!


----------



## bcpascale (Apr 5, 2016)

Any pics of it? I would love to see.


----------



## RogerBarret01 (May 18, 2020)

LAguy said:


> I have this Beretta 92SB Compact M Type, single stack. It is absolutely new, unfired, in the original box, even still has a tag. I don't see any for sale anywhere, appears to be a very rare firearm. I have no use for it and wondering what it could be worth now. Anyone has an idea? Thanks!


I read a bit about it. It seems it's a single stack version of the Beretta 92. Are you looking to sell it? Give me a price. I'm into smaller guns for carry. I carry a .380 and am thinking about going to 9mm.


----------



## Massimo1 (Nov 1, 2019)

LAguy said:


> I have this Beretta 92SB Compact M Type, single stack. It is absolutely new, unfired, in the original box, even still has a tag. I don't see any for sale anywhere, appears to be a very rare firearm. I have no use for it and wondering what it could be worth now. Anyone has an idea? Thanks!


----------



## Massimo1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Would you be willing to sell?

steve
[email protected]


----------

